# Has anyone used ECOCORE for Corner Traps(Superchunk)



## Cali (Feb 24, 2011)

Company that sells it is local to me, and I like the fact that it comes in 4", which means less cutting for me.

The chart attached is for the 2" version but the 4" has the same density.
Looking at the published absorption values it looks similar to the OC703/705, but I dont know if they same standard is used. I have no idea how to tell.

I have looked around the web and there isnt much info about it, and specifically any end users with data about it. Has anyone on here used it? Tested it? Does anyone have actual performance feedback?

Also, is there anything to worry about the material degrading over the years due to the material its made of?

What are the general thoughts about the product. I'm planning to build 24*24 corner traps almost 10' tall( and I decided to do superchunk non fluffy style because the fluffy method was too much work)


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

So what other information do you know about it? What it it made of? Did they post actual lab tests?

Bryan


----------



## Cali (Feb 24, 2011)

Regarding the lab test- Who knows. They have a chart up and the absorption values that I posted earlier. Doesnt say anything about the conditions or where it was done.



> CORE Products use the revolutionary recycled paper material based insulation which is the green alternative to conventional fiberglass or foam building insulation products. Why we chose recycled paper insulation vs cotton insulation? The answer is simple. There is just a lot more paper waste being dumped every day than cotton waste. Millions of tons of paper trash hits the landfills everyday and this is our way to help in the clean-up efforts, plus paper based insulation performs better acoustically than cotton.
> 
> Eco-Friendly Features:
> 
> Made from renewable and recycled fibers, majority of which is post-consumer recycled newspapers


The site is acoustimac


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

No idea since there are no lab tests. Paper is OK though I doubt it will hold up as well over time as cotton or fiberglass would. Also seems to be pretty pricey compared to fiberglass. You can get the same core material we use in our products - ECOSE made by Knauf for less and has the same or better performance numbers. It's not normally the fiberglass that is the issue as much as the chemicals used in the binding agents that hold it in a compressed state. ECOSE does not use phenols, formaldehyde, etc. like most others do. 

Bryan


----------

